# Paul Buhre Watch 1934?



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

I have this "Paul Buhre" watch which has a sterling silver bracelet/band inscribed (i think?)......"Mick?....Christmas 1934.......my question is......is the band contemporary with the watch.......i believe "Paul or Pavel Buhre"......were a watch maker connected in some way to the Imperial Russian Court before the revolution......and subsequently moved their concern to Switzerland?......Anyone have any more info ......it's a great little ticker and only loses about a minute in 2 weeks


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi

Don't believe the band was originally paired with the watch head, the watch head, IMO, dates to late 40's early 50's

As you allude to above Paul Buhre (Karl & Pavel Buhre) have an interesting & illustrious history of watchmaking. In 1874 Paul purchased an additional watchmaking facility in Le Locle, Switzerland.

In addition to producing their own movements (patents granted) they also purchased ebauches from other suppliers for their model line up. They were frequent medal winners within watchmaking arena's! Their main retailer within the UK was 'The Goldsmiths & Silversmiths Company' (later absorbed by Garrards) London.

They purchased large stocks of these timepieces, mainly for presentation/retirement gifts for large organisations.

Many were fitted with well respected movements of the time (still today IMHO) such as the FEF 350, this movement was also used by the likes of Breitling, Universal Geneve & Tudor. Most I believe came with precious metal or stainless steel cases.

What happened to the company after the 50's I'm unsure about, but in 2004 the 'The Paul Buhre's Trading house' was resurrected in Russia.

Here's a couple of mine for comparison...





































I would pop yours on a nice period leather strap, well worth looking after IMO...leave the dial alone!!

Enjoy.

:thumbsup:


----------



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

thank you @Karrusel .....i am inclined to concur .....was reluctant to remove the band (despite it being too small to fit my wrist lol...).....only on the grounds that it may have had some affinity with the watch.......my thoughts too....1940s/50s.....going by style /design of the face.......it was one of your watches i was hoping to acquire when i bought this...... (ie goldsmiths/garrard ICI presentation watch P.Buhre)......but this one came up at a lower price.....so i indulged......period leather strap sounds good......at least i can wear it lol.....just leaves me with one problem....what to do with 2 halves of a watch band engraved with "FROM MICK CHRISTMAS 1934".....LOL


----------

